# 53.5mm Tamper



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Does anyone have one of these or know where I can get one? Do they exist? I've been looking for a bit and can't see them for sale.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Closest I have seen is 53.3mm

https://stanthonyind.com/collections/wood_metal/products/the-new-levy?variant=33867852169

Pricey though.

there is a matching distribution tool too if you are feeling flush


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> Closest I have seen is 53.3mm
> 
> https://stanthonyind.com/collections/wood_metal/products/the-new-levy?variant=33867852169
> 
> ...


 Wow, that's expensive. Thanks for heads up. I'm being offered a PUSH tamper for £75 and I thought that was a lot (I know they're £140). The PUSH is 53mm though, doesn't really help my quest.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

They should be easier to find haha my Orphan espresso funnel Is 53.5mm fits like a glove surely tamper 53.5mm would fit aswell


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> They should be easier to find haha my Orphan espresso funnel Is 53.5mm fits like a glove surely tamper 53.5mm would fit aswell


 They should be given how popular Sage machines are. A few days sleuthing though and I'm yet to see any even out of stock.


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Not sure if you are still looking but I found these, seems seller has a lot of options.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/187663961/custom-fit-classical-espresso-tamper?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=custom+coffee+tamper&ref=sr_gallery-1-6


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Coffeenoobster said:


> Not sure if you are still looking but I found these, seems seller has a lot of options.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/187663961/custom-fit-classical-espresso-tamper?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=custom+coffee+tamper&ref=sr_gallery-1-6


 Oh wow, that's great thank you! I've just bought a PUSH palm tamper. I'll see how I get on with that, I may then sell that and get the one you linked. Appreciate it!


----------

